# USA D&RGW Caboose Detailing



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I finished up the plastic and detailing work on one of 2 USA woodside cabeese to make them more like the D&RGW narrow gauge prototypes. The old post where I started thinking about the rebuild can be found here: Old Post

My biggest worry with these was removing the steps and replacing them with D&RGW style platforms. The big concern was the thickness. And although they did turn out thicker then the prototype, they look pretty good to me. Most of the plastic (styrene) strips and pieces were stock I had on hand. The platform steps are from Ozark Miniatures, and I have Ozark marker lights for these cabeese as well.

Next up is the second caboose, and then comes painting and lettering.

Any questions? Please feel free to ask


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Finished up the plastic work for all three cabeese, and was able to get the brown paint on. After it dries, comes some masking for the black roofs. Then some brush painting of aluminum for the railings, ladders, etc... 

I think the brown turned out great. It's Scalecoat II boxcar red. Nice rich color with a glossy finish all ready for decals. In a few weeks hopefully we'll be able letter them. And then comes a nice heavy coating of Krylon matte finish to dull down the shine and seal everything. 

The long cabeese are from USA, and the short little guy is from MDC. The first long caboose will be numbered 0505, and the other long caboose (with side shades) will be 0540. Not sure about the number for the little guy yet. Maybe keep the original number, 0579.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: USA D&RGW Caboose Detailing*

Looks great! I don't notice the thickness of the platforms at all. Looking forward to the finished photos, now. 

Later, 

K


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: USA D&RGW Caboose Detailing*

I wouldn't worry bout the thickness of the platforms. I was even lookin for them and i didn't notice. They look great! 
thanks for sharing. 
Terry


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

All ready for lettering


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: USA D&RGW Caboose Detailing*

Looking like top shelf rolling stock! Great work.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Lettered one side of 0505 using dry transfers from CDS. 

I'm getting ready to head out to Colorado and reopen the layout. So I'll probably be finishing the cabeese there. In addition to this caboose project, we also have a big scratch building project planned for this summer. Should be fun


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: USA D&RGW Caboose Detailing*

Looks gorgeous Matt! Well done!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: USA D&RGW Caboose Detailing*

That turned out nice! Get some photos of it in its new (and proper) surroundings when you get there. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: USA D&RGW Caboose Detailing*

Great looking caboose fleet Matt. You've captured the D&RGW very well. I'm looking forward to seeing them on the railroad.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. Can't wait to seal them with some matte finish and get them out on the line. 

Here's what they look like now. Sorry for the photo quality, but it's been cloudy and rainy out so had to take it indoors. 










The lettering and positioning are based on prototype images for each car from around 1948-51. Unfortunately the little guy is too small for the letterboard lettering, so I'll likely have to get some custom decals for it.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Been a while. 

But now that I'm back from Colorado for a few weeks I can share some photos of one of the caboose rebuilds on the layout. Our internet connection out there is so bad that I have to wait to get back to California to do much of any internet use. 

Below are two photos of 0540 at Rockwood, shortly after the line was reopened for the summer. Hmmm I'm not sure why I didn't take any of her on a train, but I guess I was having too much fun and forgot to take more photos. But the cabeese are all finished now with a coat of sealer, marker lights and window glazing.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I know this is a very old post, but the little guy finally got his letterboard done. The letterboard is a decal by Stan Cedarleaf. The rest of the lettering are CDS dry transfers. Turned out very nice:


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: USA D&RGW Caboose Detailing*

Lookin' good, Matt.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

*RE: USA D&RGW Caboose Detailing*

Nice job!!!


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Excellent Work!!!! Good looking Cabooses.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all, glad you like them.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job Matt! I wish my cabooses looked half as good as the ones you have! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah! I missed this thread the first time around! That is some _seriously _nice work! It really shows what can be done to "upgrade" these models to something much more accurate! Bravo!!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice work Matt, a very clean and sharp job


----------

